# While the COVID-19 continues



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

The pandemic hasn't affected everything about me as a composer. For example, I've written a lot of music since the start of 2020. The list with timings: (1) a Grade 4 band piece - 7' (2) a grade 3 band piece - 5' (3) a work for alto flute, violin, cello & marimba - 8' (4) a work for brass dectet - 5' (5) a work clarinet and string trio - 8' (F) a sonata for trombone and piano - 15' and now I am 2 minutes into a work for 4 flutes.

I did get a publisher to accept a short 5 minute piece for trumpet and piano, but it's not been issued yet.

The string orchestra piece has yet to be recorded (thanks a lot Mr. Virus). In the mean time, I did get good news about another recording. A professional pianist held a contest seeking pieces for his next recording and my submission will be included.. but it may be up to a year before that's completed.

The only performance lined up in the immediate future (September) will be a set of pieces for marimba. It was to be part of a summer New Music Festival but with no public concerts allowed, it will be premiered live online. I know it will be video recorded, so I should be able to share that later.


----------

